# Now THIS is a fire pit



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

http://thefirepitgallery.com/g-up-north-fire-pit.html


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Very nice. Bet clean out is a *****. I'd put a gas burner in it just to keep from having to clean it out.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

sweet


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Ohh great, opening scene to Bambi, brings back my childhood



waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..............................back to therapy.................


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome looking fire pit!


----------



## bbru (Apr 9, 2010)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

even though it's cut out by computer machinery and hurts my craftsman feelings-----it's beautiful!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks likea forrest fire to me!


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

looks awesome but $1600... ouchie that's a lot of boat fuel


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Cool burn pit but I second the gas burner.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Very Sweet!!!


----------



## Coyote B (Jul 31, 2012)

Really cool. I'd have to be careful with my son and other toddlers running around near that. It looks too fun to touch.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

Dgeddings said:


> looks awesome but $1600... ouchie that's a lot of boat fuel


i was figuring it would be more than 1600.00 looks like a lot of work.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Need some drop tines and a high fence


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I wouldn't count on that thing lasting all that long, either..


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

dwilliams35 said:


> I wouldn't count on that thing lasting all that long, either..


From the website: _ Bowl is guaranteed to not rust through in your lifetime _


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

bassguitarman said:


> From the website: _ Bowl is guaranteed to not rust through in your lifetime _


Or the guy who makes them's lifetime...


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

That looks awesome. I'd be afraid that it would rust out.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

bassguitarman said:


> From the website: _ Bowl is guaranteed to not rust through in your lifetime _


 That just means that if it rusts out, they put a hit out on you....

That just means it's guaranteed, not that it won't burn out..


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

No matter It's a beauty !!!! cva34


----------

